# door latch and lock doesn't close properly



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

check the screws in the hinges first and make sure they are all tight. sometimes things have moved over time. most of the time this will take care of it or a 3 inch screw in the top hinge will pull the door back into position. worst case is the house settled on the hinge side. does the door look square in the opening or is the top edge of the door closer to the door jamb then it is at the bottom?


----------



## grgryl (Aug 6, 2008)

One of the screws isn't tight, but when I tried to tighten it, found that the wood must be stripped because I could not tighten it. I suspect that the door frame has shifted and is not square because both the door handle latch and the deadbolt don't line up. 

I'd rather not change the whole door because the house might shift again. Maybe it's the very hot weather that causes some shift?




DannyT said:


> check the screws in the hinges first and make sure they are all tight. sometimes things have moved over time. most of the time this will take care of it or a 3 inch screw in the top hinge will pull the door back into position. worst case is the house settled on the hinge side. does the door look square in the opening or is the top edge of the door closer to the door jamb then it is at the bottom?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

try a longer screw in the top hinge. did you tighten the screws in the door and the frame?


----------



## Windowgirl (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds like you need to make adjustments to the panel of the door. Depending on the brand, typically you should have about 1/4" play for adjustments in the hinges. This is to accomidate for setteling over the years. Also, be sure that there is a long screw ran in the center of the hinge. This can also cause a panel to sag. The door does not need to be replaced. Dips/humps in the head or sill of the frame can also cause a door to loose adjustment. This would be an installtion issue and can be determined with a level.


----------



## grgryl (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks, I ended up having to move the panels on the door frame. (See the attachments). The screw that was loose, was on the door handle panel (I misunderstood DannyT's post). The screws at the door hinge were tight, so I didn't make any adjustments. 

Hopefully the door frame (or house) won't move again. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Windowgirl said:


> Depending on the brand, typically you should have about 1/4" play for adjustments in the hinges. This is to accomidate for setteling over the years.


I've never seen hinges like that. Do you have a picture of these adjustable hinges?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

here are some adjustable exterior hinges


http://www.adjustabledoorhinge.com/exterior-hinges.html


----------

